# Cheap Turtle Wax Super-Glaze Rinse Wax 5 Litre



## TTnutta (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone used this?

£19.99 reduced to only £4.99 at halfords and on 3 for 2 offer so 3 x 5 liters for only £9.98 like demon shine but better

TURTLE WAX SUPER-GLAZE RINSE WAX 5 LITRE DESCRIPTION

Turtle Wax Super-Glaze Rinse Wax is a quick and easy way to make your car shine, without waxing. Simply wash your car, then use Super-Glaze Rinse Wax in the final rinse - perfect for when you don't have the time to wax your car.

FEATURES & BENEFITS OF THE SUPER-GLAZE RINSE WAX

Shines with minimum effort
Water beads for quicker drying time
Rinse additive - use after washing to leave a super gloss finishhttp://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...2_1348377783_311440073e787564d68e39cdb86ba51c


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I know TW Super Glaze & Demon Shine are quite popular products and I get it than some people would rather not spend 4hrs washing prepping and waxing their car. For them it's a God send I guess. 
I'd rather do it properly, wax 3 or 4 times a year... The washing in between the waxes 45mins or so.
Check out the show and shine section, lots of good info there.


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just like demon shine, only really any good if used as a drying aid. Wouldnt pay that much for it either Demon shine can be had on a special for a couple of quid in asda/tesco/morrison on a regular basis.

Spend then tenner on a decent drying towel and apply a decent wax like colinite ETC. Your quick washes in between waxing will make the muck just run off the car.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

IMHO rinse aids do work as they help to get rid of the impurities that tap water leave on the car - every lttle helps


----------

